
Kevin Fox of Gmail & FriendFeed on User Experience Design - rokhayakebe
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2008-06-02-n56.html
======
STHayden
It's cool to see other designers with a strong design sense that can also
code... some times I feel a little alone in that respect. Seems useful for
startups but not so great for finding a job else where.

~~~
rrwhite
Same here.

I guess it should be no surprise since the most surprising thing I've noticed
since I've moved out here is how little devs and designers interact. It
saddens me to no end (though it does help keep me a scarce resource).

